# Rancilio Classe 7



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi chaps, long time no see. Hope you're all doing well. Feels a bit nostalgic coming back here after what is a very long hiatus. Can't recognize most of the usernames so it feels a bit strange being back here. So listen, I need your advice. I and a couple of buddies have pulled the trigger on a lease for an old bakery and decided to renovate it and open shop here in Sofia. I'm on the lookout for a 2-group espresso machine and stumbled upon an old Rancilio Classe 7 on the local classifieds website. This is the one, website is in cyrillic but you should manage to check out the photos: https://www.olx.bg/d/ad/profesionalna-kafemashina-rancilio-classe-7-CID632-ID83fMi.html? I see the buttons on the left group are somewhat worn out but other than that, what should I be on the lookout for? Are these machines reliable, temp stable, etc? I can't find the exact model year for this machine to check out the technical specs. Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Essential to know / find out if it has been used with a GOOD filter system otherwise scale could be a major issue.

Knowledge of service / maintenance work done on M/ch.

A manual for adjustments / settings required.

It would need it's own dedicated electrical supply possibly 4 or 6 Kw heating


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If I remember correctly, the water in Sofia is really soft. If the machine was used there, scale should not be an issue. 👍


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought the machine yesterday and dropped it off at a shop to get serviced. Would've loved to do it myself but I've too much on my hands right now. Off I go looking for a grinder.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

These are great machines. Nice and temp stable and will keep up with a busy place. The only thing I can criticise about them is the utterly ludicrous manifold they use to send water off around the machine. It is a hunk of plastic that is full of tiny jets and mesh screens and when it develops a fault / blockage the whole part has to be pulled and replaced. It is expensive to get the part (most likely direct from the manufacturer as very few people hold stocks) and it takes quite a bit of labour to change it. All machines have their quirks though I guess.

Good luck with the new venture!

David


----------

